# Engineers... Comment please.



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Hi all,

I realised that this is a very popular forum and people are helpful so I shall not be stingy in firing some questions.

I'm a structural engineer and have 5 years experience in UK. Will be taking my part 1 IStructE review this October. Currently I'm doing more on the technical side such as 3D modelling, structural analysis, spreadsheet etc.

I have just been approached by an agent and this is what she offered.

Salary: 21'000 AED
Living Allowance: 8'000 AED
Car Allowance: 2'000 AED

1) Can all the engineers in Dubai give some suggestion please? Is this a decent package? 

2) I know the accommodation is rocket high there and I don't know if this is sufficient for me to survive. 

3) Can anyone with a similar experience provide some advise?

Please... all comments appreciated. Thank you.

Regards,
Daniel Lim


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are single, then probably do-able.

If the agent approached you, you are in a decent bargaining position. They want you.

Hold out for more, contact other recruiters etc


----------



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Thank you for your reply. 

I will bring my wife too. Do you think this deal is sufficient? Or shall I negotiate more? What else more I could ask for?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are coming as a couple, I would certainly be asking for more.

The salary is about on par I suppose, but you could go for higher housing, car, medical, flights, gratuities etc.

Tell them that the offer is short of the mark, see if they come back with anything..........other than that, go straight for the jugular and tell them what you want.

Bear in mind, property prices here for rental are stupidly high. The company I work for owns some properties in Dubai Investment Park and rents them to employees on a subsidised basis. A 3 bed for 100K. Shame for me that they are full at the moment.

Prices vary area to area, but a rough guide could be a 2 bed apartment for around 125K but in International City, you'll get one cheaper but travel further. I've been lucky enough to find a furnished 2 bed place in Arabian Ranches for 140k, bit more than I wanted to pay, but won't need to ship out all my stuff and can rent my place in the UK as furnished now.


----------



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, Ogri750.

I didn't know that companies do offer cheaper accommodation for their employees. It seems that you're very fortunate and you must enjoy yourself there. 

That seems like a good deal. Do you know if engineering consultancies offer this deal too?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wouldn't take it as the usual that companies offer accomodation. It will certainly depend on the company.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Hi

I guess with 5 yrs of work exp. you can certainly negotiate more on salary and importantly the agent approached you so chances are bright.


----------



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Thanks for your reply rubyduby.

Shall I ask more on salary or perhaps I should ask more on living allowance? Do employers provide additional fuel allowance? Or it's meant to be part of the car allowance package?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Always get your actual salary up higher as that is what your end of service gratuity is calculated on, not any allowances.


----------



## MGYoung (May 20, 2008)

hi there,

Salary looks about average. As to whether or not you can live comfortably it all depends on your outgoings back in the UK. I'm moving out to Dubai next month and my overall salary package is good but bear in mind that I will still be paying my mortgage, council tax, home and contents insurance, etc for my property back in the UK. I am a Chartered Civil Engineer with 11 years experience since graduating. Drop me a PM if you want more info.

All the best.

Martin.


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

Keep in mind if you plan on purchasing spirited beverages, the total amount you can spend per month is based on your income. Always ask for more. The question is how does this income rate for you in the UK? Is that the salary for a person of your education and experience in the UK?


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Pls also bear in mind that (unless you're going for shared digs or a one bed) you usually pay your rent annually upfront (sometimes in two installments). also the agent is gonna want you to pay them commission - we paid aed7000 commission for a 3 bed villa. You also need to put down aed2000 as a deposit for DEWA (Dubai ELectricity and WAter)


----------



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Hi, thanks for everyone's reply.

Most likely I'll be wanting a 1 bedroom apartment for myself and my partner. I found from several websites that 1 bedroom apartment cost about 100k AED. I don't think I could afford that lump sum+commission+deposit. 

How much cash do I need upfront to settle down properly? Any idea?

I understand I was given accommodation allowance but do they normally pay in lump sum or monthly direct debit?


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Um - earlier in the thread you mentioned that your "wife" will be joining you, but this time you used the word "partner". In Dubai this makes a HUGE difference - you WILL have problems if you're not married!!

afaik - accomodation allowances are usually paid in a lump sum, but not always - best thing to do is ask the people who made you the offer.


----------



## daniel0331 (May 16, 2008)

Great! That will sort out the accommodation problem. 

Yes... she's still my partner now, but the wedding is in November. 

What problems will I have if we are not married??? I'm curious.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

Its completely 102% illegal for a couple to live together in Dubai if you're not married. It is also impossible to add your unmarried other half to your work visa or rent digs on both your names. She can get around it by applying for work there seperately and in so doing get sponsored seperately (still can't have a joint lease with you). Depending on which passport she has, visitors visa's are typically only valid for up to 60 days. Not good eh? Might be easier to have a summer wedding ;-)


----------

